# David and goliath



## muzza72 (Aug 11, 2015)

Found these pair on Fraser Island a while ago. The white bellied sea eagle must have been bitten by the snake as it tried to eat it and died as a result. Bare in mind these eagles are almost as big as wedge tail eagles. we often see these eagles pick off sea snakes from the surface and fly back to shore to eat them but this is the first time I've seen one tackle a terrestrial snake.


----------



## jase75 (Aug 11, 2015)

Did you happen to take note what type of snake it was ? It's belly looks like a Golden Crowned snake which I very much doubt would kill an eagle of that size.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 11, 2015)

Cool pic.

But Dude,

How good are you going? I count four sets of female legs to your one pair.


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 12, 2015)

Due to the colouring and location , I'd say RBB or an eastern small-eyed snake.
Cool photo though!

Bredli


----------



## jase75 (Aug 12, 2015)

It's not a Red Belly but it might be a Small eyed Snake.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 12, 2015)

With that colour head and the pink ventrals, it can only be a Small-eyed Snake. Their venom can be quite toxic, especially from the north of their range and there is one recorded human fatality – although that does not necessarily mean they are equally toxic to bird species. I find it most unusual that a daylight predator was apparently able to pick off one of these rather secretive and very much nocturnal snakes. 

Great pic!


----------



## muzza72 (Sep 5, 2015)

Well spotted sir! Yeah it's a hard life 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 9, 2015)

I have fished Frazer island extensively and have never seen a RBB there, i agree with Bluetongue1 it looks very much like an SES  ..........................Ron


----------

